
WikiLeaks Has Morphed from Journalism Hotshot to Malware Hub - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/wikileaks-has-morphed-from-journalism-hotshot-to-malware-hub-1bdd68cc560#.xzzsmg7ay
======
SixSigma
I hate to blame the client, and I think it is a valid problem but maybe the
Malware is also an important part of the content.

That email can give your windows machine Malware is not Wikileaks fault tbh.

